# Kunia Orchid Show



## limuhead (Mar 19, 2014)

March 21st, 22nd, and 23rd the Kunia Orchid Society will be hosting their 60th annual show at Leilehua High School 1515 California Ave. in Wahiawa Hawaii. This is the first show of the season in Hawaii. I will be putting up a display on how to build a backyard greenhouse and selling a few plants as a vendor. For those of you who can't be there I will be sure to take plenty of pictures. The show features a Country store that has orchid supplies, baked goods, and a representative from Pacific Agriculture to answer questions about feeding and taking care of pests and diseases. This year the Hawaii Department of Agriculture will have a booth with examples of invasive species such as the Coqui Frog, Bush Snails and Little Fire Ants and how to deal with them if you have an infestation. The show also serves as a fundraising event for the FFA chapter at Leilehua as well as Project Grad and several other School clubs and organizations.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool, but I don't think I will make it this year.  Please post some photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2014)

Me too! I didn't know fire ants infested HI...eeewwwww! The little bastids
haven't made it to KY yet, but it appears they are moving to the north of
the southern states. I digress. I'm looking forward to your photos.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2014)

abax said:


> Me too! I didn't know fire ants infested HI...eeewwwww! The little bastids
> haven't made it to KY yet, but it appears they are moving to the north of
> the southern states.


Don't worry, it's too cold where you live.


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope so...on the other hand, I hate winter.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 23, 2014)

So after the 2nd day of selling at the Kunia Orchid show I am pretty much totally exhausted with one more day to go. I ended up getting a 85.5 CCM/HOS on a Dendrobium Little Atro, which is Dendrobium normanbyense x atroviolaceum. Not sure how many flowers etc. it had because as a student judge in the program I wasn't allowed to have anything to do with it and haven't had time to actually look at the award. I named it after my better half, 'Jenna' because without her I would be lost, she is my hero. She came to the show and helped me, the host society, basically was a trooper and on her days off at her grueling job as a nurse. I was selling as a hobbyist next to some of the biggest wholesalers on the island and although I didn't make a killing, held my own. Pictures to come later, right now I need a big bowl of ice cream and sleep...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats on the award and surviving the show. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't wait to see photos and here more about it. Thanks for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2014)

Cograts! Did you say a big bowl of beer?


----------

